# 32 outputs on a prop controller



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, 32 outputs using 2 MonsterShields with MonsterShield Expander boards connected together with only 3 simple wires. That's some serious prop controller power! Now what should I build? Lol...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Holy crap! Nicely done. Now I can finally make that epileptic zombie army. lol

Seriously though that could run my haunt, house and 10 other things. Very cool.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool!


----------

